# 2018 Troy-built Storm 2660



## cobra2411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I picked this up new over the summer from Lowes for 60% off because it was a closeout model. I got it home and within 2 inches of moving forward the drive belt came off. It bent the lip of the drive plate and when I called for support I was put on terminal hold. New drive plate and belt and still the same problem. At the same time I also had loosened all the motor bolts and shoved the motor as far forward as I could. Eventually I made a 0.100" spacer to move the pullies forward. I could have taken the motor off and enlarged the holes but the spacer was easier for me. Not sure if I just got a lemon or not but for the price I'm ok with it. Just annoying. I also modified the impeller with rubber wipers to aid in moving snow.

I finally got to test it yesterday with 5-6" of heavy wet snow and ice pellets. I found it to be under powered overall. The slowest speed wasn't slow enough and I had to clutch in and out to keep the engine from getting too bogged down. Maybe the impeller mod affected this as the original would have bypassed some of the snow. I just think 208cc is too small for a 26" width. My 212 predator powered Bolens 24 ate it up and asked for more... With the impeller mod however, it never clogged even when it was throwing 50% water 50% slush and everything in between. My Bolens has the same mod and is the same way.

The electric start seems unneeded, it started on the first pull in 20f weather, but it's nice to have. The chute control is amazing, very smooth and very fast. The blower has an interlock so the drive and auger controls will remain down with just the drive handle being held. This frees up your other hand to work the chute and I was able to create piles before and after walkways by working the chute while blowing. The long chute worked well and really directed the snow well. The short chute on the Bolens kind of fans out a bit when it exits. The 2660 had a nice uniform discharge. The tires had plenty of grip; almost too much as sharp turns were a bit difficult. The polymer shoes are very nice and a plus that they come standard. I still have to add those to the Bolens. 

Overall for me this was an absolute win. If I paid full price I would have brought it right back over the belt issue. Like I said maybe I got a lemon but if you get one I'd run it through it's paces before you need it. As for the power... If I paid full price I'd be pretty unhappy with it overall I think. It was an extreme storm but years ago I had a single stage and took the 3.5hp engine off and added a 7.5hp engine. I kind of like having all the HP I could ever need... I have a 640' long drive that's up and over a hill, so half the drive is always an uphill no matter which way you blow from. For a smaller, flatter drive it's probably just adequate. Once the first pass was made I was able to take less than full passes and it was fine. At an eighth mile it's a long first pass.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions. 

I suspect there's going to be an engine swap in the future... I think something around 250cc would do it but I'll probably look for something over 300cc's. Just have to figure out the pullies because it has a 7/8" shaft. The original engine for the Bolens had that too and I used a spacer and the original pullies. Most 300+cc engines are 1" shafts.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have the Troy-Bilt 2410 that originally came with the 179cc engine. I think the newer ones come with the 208cc. I'm surprised that the 26" model does not come with something in the 250cc range.

FWIW - I re-powered my 2410 with a Briggs 305cc . . . so, you may want to consider a 300cc ish engine. Also, you should do the 'impeller' mod' on that machine. It certainly needs it and with the mod + the bigger engine it will be a snow throwing monster.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Did the Briggs require any modification to go from theTB engine ?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Pulleys were the main modification. Otherwise, it bolted right up to the TB chassis.


----------



## cobra2411 (Jul 31, 2016)

The impeller mod was the first thing I did when I got it home... 

What pullies did you end up with? 1" shaft I assume?


----------

